# anyone with a boat in corpus or port A (5/19-20)



## pcde123 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was planning on seeing if anyone with a boat was wanting to go out on either the 19th or the 20th. Im going to corpus and port A on the 18th-20th. If you have any spots open on your boat I will help chip in what ever ammount is reasonable


----------

